# Besoin d'aide à Granville



## Lamar (5 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous,

j'ai un problème, je suis pour quelques jours à Granville, dans la Manche et j'ai oublié l'embout du chargeur de mon MacBookPro : je ne peux pas le brancher. Je suis donc à la recherche d'un possesseur de mac portable ou d'iPhone sur Granville (ou les environs proches) qui pourrait me prêter un embout jusqu'à ce week end. Ce serait très sympa, cela me permettrait de me servir de mon mac pendant ces quelques jours. 
Merci par avance.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Avril 2010)

ho pitain... pas d'bol... c'est vrai que trouver ça du coté de Granville, ça va être rock'n roll... !!!  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (6 Avril 2010)

C'que tu es mesquin !...


----------



## Lamar (6 Avril 2010)

Donc à part les compatissants de service  personne sur Granville ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Y'avait bien Christian Dior à Granville, mais je crois qu'il n'est plus de ce monde et qu'en plus les Mac n'existaient pas de son temps.


----------



## Lamar (6 Avril 2010)

Bon je n'aurais pas dû poster dans le bar.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Avril 2010)

Tiens, bonne idée, donc pour t'aider éventuelement dans tes recherches... :

Différents personnages publics sont nés, morts ou ont vécu à Granville :
Thomas de Scales (v. 1400-1460), chevalier de la Jarretière fonda la citadelle ;
John Granville (1628-1701), premier comte de Bath, militaire de la Guerre civile anglaise y vécut ;
George Granville (1666-1735), premier baron Lansdowne, poète dramaturge et homme politique anglais y vécut ;
John Carteret (16901763), deuxième comte Granville, homme dÉtat britannique y vécut ;
Louis-Georges de Bréquigny (1714-1795), historien et paléographe y est né ;
Robert de Carteret (1721-1776), troisième} comte Granville y vécut ;
Georges-René Pléville Le Pelley (1726-1805), vice-amiral, Ministre de la marine et des colonies, y est né.
Pierre-Nicolas Perrée-Duhamel (1747-1816), maire de Granville, membre du Conseil des Anciens et du Tribunat y est né ;
Étienne-François Le Tourneur (1751-1817), homme politique député de lassemblée constituante de 1789, ministre de lIntérieur et préfet y est né ;
Jacques Epron des Jardins (1767-1837), capitaine de frégate de lArgonaute à la bataille de Trafalgar y est né ;
Jacques Epron de la Horie (1768-1841), capitaine de vaisseau de la Piémontaise, y est né et y mourut ;
Louis Jacob (1768-1854), homme politique et amiral y vécut ;
Pierre Dumanoir le Pelley (1770-1829), vice-amiral, homme politique et Commandeur de la Légion dhonneur y est né ;
Jacques Destouches (1780-1858), courrier royal, y est né ;
Eustache Bérat (1791-1870), dessinateur et chansonnier y est mort ;
Michel Hébert (1799-1887), homme politique et magistrat y est né ;
Honoré de Balzac (1799-1850), écrivain y a séjourné en 1829. Il évoque le siège de Grandville dans Le Réquisitionnaire en 1831 ;
Fulgence Girard (1807-1873), romancier, poète, homme politique, journaliste et historien y est né ;
Louis Henri de Gueydon (1809-1886), vice-amiral, gouverneur de lAlgérie, y est né ;
Fortuné du Boisgobey (1821-1891), écrivain y est né ;
Charles Lhuillier (1824-1898), peintre, y est né ;
Léon Herpin (1841-1880), peintre paysagiste et sur porcelaine y est né ;
Paul Poirier (1853-1907), professeur danatomie à la Faculté de médecine de Paris, y est né ;
Émile Guépratte dit « point dhonneur », (1856-1939), amiral, Grand Croix de la Légion dHonneur, y est né ;
Eugène Le Mouël (1859-1934), écrivain et poète y vécut ;
Maurice Orange (1867-1916), peintre, y vécut ;
Lucien Dior (1867-1932), député de la Manche et ministre du Commerce et de lIndustrie, y est né ;
Maurice Denis (1870-1943), peintre, graveur, théoricien et historien de lart français y est né ;
Léon Carré (1878-1942), artiste peintre orientaliste moderne, boursier de Villa Abd-el-Tif en 1909, y est né  ;
Edmond-Marie Poullain (1878-1951), peintre, y est mort et y est enterré ;
Fernand Fleuret (1883-1945), poète, y séjourna dans sa jeunesse ;
Léon Julliot de La Morandière, (1885-1968), professeur et doyen de la Faculté de droit de Paris, puis à l Université Paris II Panthéon-Assas, également directeur de lInstitut de Droit Comparé de Paris y est né ;
Maurice Marland (1888-1944), Chef de la résistance de Granville durant la Seconde Guerre mondiale, professeur dans cette même ville ;
Jean Tissier (1896-1973), acteur y est mort ;
Marin-Marie (1901-1987), écrivain et artiste-peintre vécut à Chausey ;
Josyane (1901-1999), actrice y est née ;
Eric Crozier (1914-1994), livrettiste et scénariste y est mort ;
Bernard Beck (1914-2009), premier président de la Cour des comptes de 1978 à 1982, en fut maire ;
Guy Degrenne (1925-2006), patron dindustrie y est mort ;
Bertrand Poirot-Delpech (1929-2006), journaliste, écrivain et académicien vécut à Chausey ;
Alain Hervé (1932- ), journaliste y est né ;
Pierre Pican (1935- ), évêque de Bayeux et Lisieux, y est né ;
Georges Fleury (1939- ), écrivain y est né ;
Gérard Petitpas (1939- ), navigateur y est né ;
Angèle Delaunois (1946- ), écrivain y est née ;
Michel Santier (1947- ), évêque de Luçon et de Créteil, y est né ;
Philippe Pemezec (1955- ), homme politique y est né ;
Jacques Gamblin (1957- ), acteur, y est né ;
Christophe Auguin (1959- ), navigateur, vainqueur du Vendée Globe en 1996 y est né ;
Lucile Rogations (1984- ), femme de lettres qui publia son premier ouvrage à douze ans, gagnante du prix de la jeunesse Flammarion, y est née ;
Stendhal, Jules Michelet, Victor Hugo, Adolphe Léon Willette et Gustave Goublier y séjournèrent.

Plan de Granville :






Phare de Granville :





Et surtout (mais je ne suis pas certain qu'il y ai le wifi), le Balto de Granville :


----------



## gKatarn (6 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> Bon je n'aurais pas dû poster dans le bar.



Je crois que c'est clair


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2010)

Ceci dit je ne connaissais pas Granville alors ce fut avec plaisir et curiosite (2 sympathiques camarades) que je viens d'en apprendre l'existence ET le charme ...

Encore une journee a se coucher moins con qu'au lever ...  ...


----------



## Lamar (6 Avril 2010)

Tu sembles bien sûr de toi.


----------



## Gronounours (6 Avril 2010)

Nan mais Granville quoi&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (6 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ceci dit je ne connaissais pas Granville alors ce fut avec plaisir et curiosite (2 sympathiques camarades) que je viens d'en apprendre l'existence ET le charme ...
> 
> Encore une journee a se coucher moins con qu'au lever ...  ...



J'te rassure, t'es encore vachement con.


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Nan mais Granville quoi




Ya "gran" comme dans "grand" et "ville" comme dans ... ville ... Venant de la campagne, ca m'impressione 'achement ... Il doit se passer des trucs de barjots le samedi soir a Granville, ... non !!!???? 

Quand a Jugnin, je te remercie de me remettre les pieds sur Terre, mais en fait tu ne sais pas quel etait mon point de depart ...  ... Encore 2000 fils aussi instructifs que celui la et je peux enfin esperer ouvrir un fil intelligible et intelligent au bar ...

Mais nous nous egarons ... 

Notre meneur de fil a-t-il trouve son bonheur dans la belle cite de Granville ??? Suspanse, suspanse ... nous ne sommes que Mardi, il reste donc encore quelques belles journees sous le soleil Manchot pour le guider dans sa quete ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> j'ai un problème, je suis pour quelques jours à Granville,


 
Ouais ?
Essaye la drogue, alors.
Ou l'alcool.
A hautes doses.
Histoire de tenir le coup.

(Monde de merde !)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ya "gran" comme dans "grand" et "ville" comme dans ... ville ... Venant de la campagne, ca m'impressione 'achement ... Il doit se passer des trucs de barjots le samedi soir a Granville, ... non !!!????



Il y a un carnaval de nuit très réputé dans... la manche. Autant dire que les déguisements se restreignent aux fermiers et marins et qu'il faut aimer la pluie et la boue.


----------



## Lamar (6 Avril 2010)

C'est triste d'avoir si peu de choses à faire...


(et je relance le flood)


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Venant de la campagne(...)



Roh, tu peux pas dire ça, attends, c'était pas toi qui habitait dans la ville "la plus numérisée de France"?


----------



## Chang (6 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Roh, tu peux pas dire ça, attends, c'était pas toi qui habitait dans la ville "la plus numérisée de France"?



Exact, c'etait ca ou ils nous perdaient dans le fin fond de la gatine Deux-Sevrienne, c'etait ZE lien avec la civilisation. Sans cette revolution numerique, on aurait sut que dalle de la coupe de 98, 9/11 et Loana dans la piscine de Love Story ... 

Alors tu penses si on en est fier ...  ...


----------



## Gronounours (6 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Roh, tu peux pas dire ça, attends, c'était pas toi qui habitait dans la ville "la plus numérisée de France"?



Alors que Bobby lui même, vivait un village de 12 habitants, l'école la plus proche était à 17km, et ses parents n'ayant pas de moyens, il y allait à pieds, pieds qui en plus étaient nu.

Lors des grands froids d'hiver, il s'efforçait pourtant à ne mot dire. Surtout lors de la traversée de la large rivière, la DDE ayant refusé de venir construire des aménagements dans ce coin si reculé.


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Alors que Bobby lui même, vivait un village de 12 habitants, l'école la plus proche était à 17km, et ses parents n'ayant pas de moyens, il y allait à pieds, pieds qui en plus étaient nu.
> 
> Lors des grands froids d'hiver, il s'efforçait pourtant à ne mot dire. Surtout lors de la traversée de la large rivière, la DDE ayant refusé de venir construire des aménagements dans ce coin si reculé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Avril 2010)

Ce don qu'a Grug pour résumer, parfois. :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> un village de 12 habitants



Une ferme perdue dans la campagne avec 8 vaches n'a jamais formé un village.


----------



## Chang (7 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce don qu'a Grug pour résumer, parfois. :love:



Ben ouai mais du coup j'avais pleins de vannes 'achement droles avec la Safrane et tout et tout ... ben tu les sauras jamais ...  ...

Grug, je ne te remercies pas ...  ...


----------



## Lila (7 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tiens, bonne idée, donc pour t'aider éventuelement dans tes recherches... :
> 
> Différents personnages publics sont nés, morts ou ont vécu à Granville :
> Thomas de Scales (v. 1400-1460), chevalier de la Jarretière fonda la citadelle ;
> ...




...tous mac users ???


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Avril 2010)

Lila a dit:


> ...tous mac users ???



nan, tous clients du Balto...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2010)

Bon, allez, arrêtez de déconner, sinon lamar il va encore gueuler.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2010)

C'est pas Lamar à Granville, c'est la mer...


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

La mère de Lamar, dans la marre à la mer en a marre et l'a amère que le Lamar dont elle est la mère amare son âme (tel un Homère aux polymère de homards de la mer du mollah Omar) aux amares du maire malabar...
...de Granville.











(Non, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose, mais c'est joli, non ?)


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2010)

T'es as pas marre ?
Parce que c'est amer...


----------



## jugnin (8 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bon, allez, arrêtez de déconner, sinon lamar il va encore gueuler.



Sois tranquille, à l'heure qu'il est, sa batterie doit déjà être à plat. Ah ah.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Sois tranquille, à l'heure qu'il est, sa batterie doit déjà être à plat. Ah ah.



Pourtant vers Granville on dit que Lamar est haute. :rateau:


----------



## Lamar (8 Avril 2010)

Mon iPhone fonctionne lui. Ce qui me permet, navré, de lire vos clowneries. En tout cas si un membre des forums voulait m'aider il a sans été lassé par tous vos messages. Tant pis. Au moins vous vous êtes bien amusé.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Bah, il y a toujours ton message d'intro du fil - si quelqu'un peut t'aider, il n'est pas obligé de lire la suite.

Et puis, nos clowneries maintiennent le sujet en haut du bar - donc visible.
Pas sûr que laisser le sujet s'enfoncer tout seul dans les profondeurs du bar t'aide beaucoup non plus, si ?


----------



## jugnin (8 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> Mon iPhone fonctionne lui. Ce qui me permet, navré, de lire vos clowneries. En tout cas si un membre des forums voulait m'aider il a sans été lassé par tous vos messages. Tant pis. Au moins vous vous êtes bien amusé.



Mouais. Ce sont également les pitreries des clowns navrant qui ont permis à ton appel au secours de demeurer toute la semaine en tête du bar, restant ainsi à la portée du premier Granvillais (arf) venu. Mais que voit-il, ce bon samaritain* ? Que tu as l'humour d'un mormon dépressif, pardi ! Tu prêterais ton chargeur à un mormon dépressif ? Moi non, c'est un coup à le retrouver pendu, avec son cordon, ça.

Nan mais.


*bah ouais, parce que faut pas croire, des Granvillais macusers abonnés  au Bar macgé, y'en a plein.


_Edit : Ponk, en plus d'être un clown, t'es chiant ! _


----------



## mado (8 Avril 2010)

Pfff, bel exemple de la pensée unique de lahorde..(mettez  les majuscules et autres trucs là où il faut, je ne me souviens jamais)


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> _Edit : Ponk, en plus d'être un clown, t'es chiant ! _


 
Ouais.
A côté de moi, les 7 plaies d'Egypte, c'est de la bouillie pour bébé.

Je suis le grandvilain suprême, quoi !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------




Lamar a dit:


> Tant pis.


 
Et encore !
T'as évité la panzer division des blagues lourdingues de fin de banquet genre "Ah ah ah, alors comme ça, t'as des problèmes avec ton p'tit embout"

Tu vois le topo ?
Un calvaire.


----------



## Gronounours (8 Avril 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais que voit-il, ce bon samaritain* ? Que tu as l'humour d'un mormon dépressif, pardi ! Tu prêterais ton chargeur à un mormon dépressif ? Moi non, c'est un coup à le retrouver pendu, avec *son* cordon, ça.
> 
> Nan mais.



Si tu lui prêtes, ça reste ton cordon non ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> A côté de moi, les 7 plaies d'Egypte, .../...


Y'en a un peu plus, j'vous'l'mets quand même ?


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Si tu lui prêtes, ça reste ton cordon non ?


Va pas embrouiller tout l'monde, toi...


----------



## Gronounours (8 Avril 2010)

C'est pas Lamar à boire à comprendre pourtant&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (8 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Si tu lui prêtes, ça reste ton cordon non ?





tirhum a dit:


> Va pas embrouiller tout l'monde, toi...




Ouais, vient pas mettre en doute mes qualités syntaxiques, j'ai aucun humour avec ça !


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Mouais. Ce sont également les pitreries des clowns navrant qui ont permis à ton appel au secours de demeurer toute la semaine en tête du bar, restant ainsi à la portée du premier Granvillais (arf) venu. Mais que voit-il, ce bon samaritain* ? Que tu as l'humour d'un mormon dépressif, pardi ! Tu prêterais ton chargeur à un mormon dépressif ? Moi non, c'est un coup à le retrouver pendu, avec son cordon, ça.
> 
> Nan mais.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lamar (8 Avril 2010)

J'ai remarqué que les mecs du bar ils adorent pourrir le moindre fil sympathique à leur portée, mais que si on n'apprécie pas leur "humour" (notez la présence des guillemets) on est un "con" (de nouveau notez les guillemets). C'est pas grave les gars, je vous aime bien quand même. 
Au fait, je sais maintenir un post en tête de liste, mais merci quand même de votre aide.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2010)

C'est surtout que si tu veux que personne ne vienne poster dans ton fil c'est pas trop la peine d'en ouvrir...

Pis franchement, hé. Tu crois vraiment que sur les quelques jours que tu passes sur place, tu vas réussir à toucher un mec habitant à Granville, inscrit sur macgé, qui lit les fils du bar, qui a un chargeur de macbook pro et qui voudra bien le prêter à un inconnu?

Faut beaucoup de conditions, là, non?


----------



## dool (8 Avril 2010)

Je ne fais pas d'humour, je ne suis pas un mec...et pourtant....


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

dool a dit:


> Je ne fais pas d'humour, je ne suis pas un mec...et pourtant....


Bouge pas, toi !...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bouge pas, toi !...



ha bon !  ... moi, j'aime bien quand elle bouge...  :love:


----------



## Lamar (8 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est surtout que si tu veux que personne ne vienne poster dans ton fil c'est pas trop la peine d'en ouvrir...
> 
> Pis franchement, hé. Tu crois vraiment que sur les quelques jours que tu passes sur place, tu vas réussir à toucher un mec habitant à Granville, inscrit sur macgé, qui lit les fils du bar, qui a un chargeur de macbook pro et qui voudra bien le prêter à un inconnu?
> 
> Faut beaucoup de conditions, là, non?




Dis à ce compte là va raconter des histoires de toto sur tous les fils. Mon fil avait un but précis et ce n'était celui de permettre aux piliers du bar de flooder à mort. En fait, habitué d'un forum moto je pensais que une demande d'aide serait prise au sérieux et obtiendrait une réponse. Mais la solidarité des macusers n'est pas celle des amateurs de Transalp. Tant pis pour eux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> Dis à ce compte là va raconter des histoires de toto sur tous les fils. Mon fil avait un but précis et ce n'était celui de permettre aux piliers du bar de flooder à mort. En fait, habitué d'un forum moto je pensais que une demande d'aide serait prise au sérieux et obtiendrait une réponse. Mais la solidarité des macusers n'est pas celle des amateurs de Transalp. Tant pis pour eux.



Mac et Transalp... mouai... c'est vrai que pour certaine personne, c'est difficile d'avoir bon goût pour tout...  :rateau:

Bon, sinon, faut te détendre un petit peu hein... rien de méchant ni agressif ici...


----------



## Lamar (8 Avril 2010)

Je suis très détendu Et j'avais parfaitement compris qu'il n'y avait pas d'aggressivité dans vos propos. Je connais le bar, même si je ne le fréquente pas. Ce qui m'étonne à chaque fois c'est que vous ne pensez pas que les mecs qui y postent mais que vous ne connaissez peuvent avoir autant d'humour et d'intelligence que vous (même plus pour certains)


----------



## Grug (8 Avril 2010)




----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Avril 2010)

Faut avouer que vu le ton de tes messages, et les petites touches de condescendance qui en ressortent (au hasard ta dernière phrase), le lecteur lambda ne risque pas d'avoir l'impression que tu prends tout ça avec bonne humeur et décontraction....

Après, vu le titre de ton sujet, si un granvillais (ou "ois", ou je sais pas en fait) qui a un macbook pro et a envie de prêter son chargeur passe par là, il n'a qu'à lire le premier post pour savoir de quoi il s'agit, je vois pas ou est le mal.

Pour ce qui est de l'entraide, je ne vois pas le rapport : si aucun granvillais (ou "ois" ou je ne sais toujours pas d'ailleurs) ne passe dans le coin, comment veux tu qu'on t'aide?



EDIT : et ce con de grug que je peux toujours pas bouler. 
T'as vu lamar, ça te fait deux beaux dessins rien que pour toi grâce à ce beau sujet, elle est pas belle la vie?


----------



## Gronounours (8 Avril 2010)

Y'aurait il a réginé-borgiens pour me dépanner d'une feuille de PQ ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> (...) le moindre fil sympathique (...)



Ce propos n'engage que toi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h29 ----------

On me glisse à l'oreille qu'un ChalonnaissurMarnien accepterait de dépanner Bassman d'un ou deux slips...


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : et ce con de grug que je peux toujours pas bouler.
> T'as vu lamar, ça te fait deux beaux dessins rien que pour toi grâce à ce beau sujet, elle est pas belle la vie?



Oui ça commence à bien faire


----------



## Lamar (9 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Faut avouer que vu le ton de tes messages, et les petites touches de condescendance qui en ressortent (au hasard ta dernière phrase), le lecteur lambda ne risque pas d'avoir l'impression que tu prends tout ça avec bonne humeur et décontraction....
> 
> Après, vu le titre de ton sujet, si un granvillais (ou "ois", ou je sais pas en fait) qui a un macbook pro et a envie de prêter son chargeur passe par là, il n'a qu'à lire le premier post pour savoir de quoi il s'agit, je vois pas ou est le mal.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'entraide, je ne vois pas le rapport : si aucun granvillais (ou "ois" ou je ne sais toujours pas d'ailleurs) ne passe dans le coin, comment veux tu qu'on t'aide?



aucune condescendance dans mes messages, chacun s'amuse comme il le veut/peut dans le respect des autres et je ne pense pas que le respect n'ait pas été là dans ce fil. Ce qui est rigolo, c'est que si moi j'explique un truc je condescends alors que toi quand tu expliques c'est parce que tu es cool, détendu, drôle, beau et riche (bientôt tu vas nous dire que tu es de droite tellement tu cumules toutes ces qualités). Ben non tu me prends pour un imbécile en me disant plusieurs fois que le Granvillais (on dit ais) peut lire le premier post, c'est vrai, mais quand tu vois le titre et deux pages de discussion derrière tu te dis que le problème est règlé et tu ne te fatigues pas à aller voir le message.


----------



## tirhum (9 Avril 2010)

À ce propos, y'avait pas des fils où certains donnaient leur localisation géographique ?!...


----------



## Lamar (9 Avril 2010)

Suite du message j'ai eu un problème avec mon iPhone. 

Mais il n'y a aucune rancune de ma part simplement le regret que vous ne sachiez (et pas seulement dans la colle comme disait l'humoriste) pas vous arrêter et vous retenir de pourrir les fils qui passent à votre portée. Mais ce n'est pas grave vous êtes jeunes, vous apprendrez le respect des autres en vieillissant et en voyant vos abondantes chevelures blondes se teinter de reflets blancs (pour ceux à qui il restera des cheveux, bien sûr).


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> Mais il n'y a aucune rancune de ma part simplement le regret que vous ne sachiez (et pas seulement dans la colle comme disait l'humoriste) pas vous arrêter et vous retenir de pourrir les fils qui passent à votre portée. Mais ce n'est pas grave vous êtes jeunes, vous apprendrez le respect des autres en vieillissant et en voyant vos abondantes chevelures blondes se teinter de reflets blancs (pour ceux à qui il restera des cheveux, bien sûr).



'tain comment tu leur à cloué le bec à tous ces viles floodeurs irrespectueux. Il faudrait que tu passe faire un tour sur le fil des nouveaux MacBook.


----------



## boodou (9 Avril 2010)

En tout cas, il y a plein de motards ici. Donc si jamais il y a un soucis avec la Transalp &#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


>



Ne reste pas là, d'après Lamar tu es trop jeune pour ce fil...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> Ce qui est rigolo, c'est que si moi j'explique un truc je condescends alors que toi quand tu expliques c'est parce que tu es cool, détendu, drôle, beau et riche



Ah, j'ai dit ça?
Tu n'as rien expliqué, tu t'es plaint dés le départ, en pensant que tu aurais une réponse d'un granvillais en moins de 24H (genre "internet c'est magique").



Lamar a dit:


> Ben non tu me prends pour un imbécile en me disant plusieurs fois que le Granvillais (on dit ais) peut lire le premier post, c'est vrai, mais quand tu vois le titre et deux pages de discussion derrière tu te dis que le problème est règlé et tu ne te fatigues pas à aller voir le message.



Tu réfléchis peut-être comme ça, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas de tout le monde, bien au contraire.
Pour le coup de répéter plusieurs fois les mêmes choses, je suis bien obligé vu que tu ne veux pas comprendre. 



Lamar a dit:


> aucune condescendance dans mes messages



Relis-toi. :sleep:

EDIT : Ah d'accord, j'ai compris. Il est enseignant. 
Je laisse tomber, il aura toujours raison.


----------



## jugnin (9 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> Suite du message j'ai eu un problème avec mon iPhone.



Tu veux un chargeur ?


----------



## mado (9 Avril 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu veux un chargeur ?




  

(Je suis désolée, ça me fait rire, je sais, c'est terrible..)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> J'ai remarqué que les mecs du bar ils adorent pourrir le moindre fil sympathique à leur portée


 
Oui.
Le bar est tenu par une oligarchie d'andouilles mâles et accarîatres complotant dans l'ombre pour maintenir leur petit pouvoir face à l'invasion de bon esprit spirituel et frais qui déferle régulièrement sur le bar.

Bon, sinon, j'ai un pote qui habite pas loin de Grandville, mais ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu et je crois qu'il n'a pas de mac.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2010)

C'est à partir de combien de kilomètres qu'on peut considérer être dans «les environs proches» de Granville?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Avril 2010)

Dans la manche la notion d'espace et de temps est complètement différente par rapport au reste de la France.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2010)

La manche à qui?  Pis je te rappelle que je suis pas dans l'Hexagone&#8230; Et que j'ai pas de MacBook Pro. 

J'y pense, dans la dermière version de SimCity©, y a pas un hack pour accéder direct à Granville? Me semblait pourtant.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2010)

C'est con, je serai pas loin de Granville dans deux semaines... 





Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce sera trop tard


----------



## Grug (9 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> Suite du message j'ai eu un problème avec mon iPhone.
> 
> Mais il n'y a aucune rancune de ma part simplement le regret que vous ne *sachiez* (et pas seulement dans la colle comme disait l'humoriste) *pas vous arrêter et vous retenir* de pourrir les fils qui passent à votre portée. Mais ce n'est pas grave vous êtes jeunes, vous apprendrez le respect des autres en vieillissant et en voyant vos abondantes chevelures blondes se teinter de reflets blancs (pour ceux à qui il restera des cheveux, bien sûr).



Bien
Cher posteur, 
loin de moi l'idée de remettre en cause la pertinence de votre analyse, mais il serait sain, maintenant, de raccrocher.
Le Bar de ces forums étant ce qu'il est, le moins que l'on puisse dire est que le traitement réservé à votre fil, fut tout ce quil y a de plus cordial.
Néanmoins votre insistance absurde a vouloir vous battre avec nombre de posteurs de cet endroit d'échange, pourrait donner à cette discussion plaisante un tour un peu trop agressif.
Je vous prierais donc, de toute mon autorité de modérateur, de modérer vos propos et de faire un effort sur vous même pour voir le bon coté des choses.
En vous souhaitant bonne chance dans votre quête ludique d'un transfo à Granville, Veuillez agréer l'assurance de ma détermination.
Grug (Modérateur du Bar macgé.)


----------



## Gronounours (9 Avril 2010)

Putain gKat va à Granville&#8230; Ok tout s'explique


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2010)

Voilà


----------



## jugnin (9 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> Mais ce n'est pas grave vous êtes jeunes, vous apprendrez le respect des autres en vieillissant et en voyant vos abondantes chevelures blondes se teinter de reflets blancs (pour ceux à qui il restera des cheveux, bien sûr).





mado a dit:


> (Je suis désolée, ça me fait rire, je sais, c'est terrible..)



Donc ça marche aussi quand on est jeune de _l'intérieur...  _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> vous êtes jeunes


 
Du coup, toi aussi.
Cool, non ?


----------



## boodou (9 Avril 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Putain gKat va à Granville Ok tout s'explique



Julrou habite à Granville ?


----------



## Gronounours (9 Avril 2010)

Quelqu'un aurait le Lylo de Granville ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Avril 2010)

Vous vous trompez de région, la vous parlez de granville aux US


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Julrou habite à Granville ?


 
Granville est une plaque tournante de l'ultra-gauche underground, tu ne savais pas ?
D'ailleurs, d'après toi, qui Coupat le fil d'alimentation de lamar, hein ?

Ils s'attaquent à la société capitaliste de consommation en commençant par les mac-users. Ce sont des terroristes !

Mais que diable est allé donc faire gKat dans cette galère ?
Quel ignoble stratagème Jules-le-rouge a-t-il utilisé pour duper ce vénérable ancien ?
L'apocalypse commencera-t-il à Granville ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

J'ai grandi à Grandville
A Grandville, il y a la mer et Lamar.

Mais Lamar est un sale geek étourdi.
Tandis que la mer est dans la Manche.

J'ai grandi à Grandville
A Grandville, il y a la mer et Lamar.

La mer, c'est beau et simple.
Pas besoin d'alimentation pour la voir.

J'ai grandi à Grandville
A Grandville, il y a la mer et Lamar.

Et Lamar ne voit pas la mer.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

La mer donne envie d'aller à Granville alors que Lamar m'ôte.
La mer, on y entre nu pieds alors que Lamar est chaussé.
La mer calme et détend quand Lamar à bout
La mer, on y arrive tard alors que Lamar tôt
La mer est une amante douce et constament présente alors que Lamar supplie l'ami.

etc.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Tandis que son mac agonise, Lamar rate les Lakers.
Il traîne son spleen sur les bords d'un lac.
Parce que la mer, Lamar ne la voit pas.

C'est trop vaste.


----------



## Gronounours (9 Avril 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Lamar supplie l'ami.



Oh putain !!!! :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Lamar supplie l'ami.



Pet 77 a trouvé son Maître. Définitivement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h49 ----------




dehors a dit:


> J'ai grandi à Gran*d*ville



Granville, sans "d"  

Ou alors, c'est pas la même ville.


----------



## Grug (9 Avril 2010)

Lamar c'est dégueulasse, les troopers pissent dedans&#8230;


----------



## Lamar (9 Avril 2010)

Ce que vous êtes bêtes. Rigolos mais bêtes.  Ou alors c'est moi. Bon, ceci dit, ne voulant pas pourrir mon fil et me faire virer par un modo immodéré, je me tais. A bientôt.


----------



## Gronounours (9 Avril 2010)

*Modo facho !!*


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2010)

Le petit blondinet Fab' est demandé au bar  :love:


----------



## aCLR (9 Avril 2010)

Je pars à Annecy demain pour le weekend.

Donc si un macuser annécien pouvait me prêter son macbook pour ces 3 jours, ce serait super sympa.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Avril 2010)

Pkoi, t'as un chargeur orphelin ?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (9 Avril 2010)

Donc il y a des vrais gens qui vivent à Granville?


----------



## boodou (10 Avril 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Je pars à Annecy demain pour le weekend.
> 
> Donc si un macuser annécien pouvait me prêter son macbook pour ces 3 jours, ce serait super sympa.



Pendant que t'es à Annecy tu pourrais me filer les clefs de chez toi ? Je cherche un endroit pour faire une grosse chouille de malade, je compte sur le sens de l'entraide légendaire des macusers  Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (10 Avril 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Je pars à Annecy demain pour le weekend.
> 
> Donc si un macuser *annécien* pouvait me prêter son macbook pour ces 3 jours, ce serait super sympa.


Dommage pour toi, aCLR, tu l'as dans le désorde : si tu avais été *nancéien* ca aurait pu le faire 
Ca s'ra pour une prochaine fois


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2010)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Donc il y a des vrais gens qui vivent à Granville?



Oué, même que Mme Trooper y est née


----------



## boodou (10 Avril 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, même que Mme Trooper y est née



Mme Trooper, c'est la nurse qui change les poches ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Avril 2010)

Avec la tite flèche pour que le stormtrooper mâle puisse trouver de quoi se distraire/reproduire !

c'est vraiement trop con comme soldat : un coup à ce qu'il se fracasse le crâne à chaque fois qu'il passe sous un porte (blague de fan uniquement) !

Et puis a quoi a sert qu'ils se repoduisent, d'autres s'en occupent pour eux  ?

Voilà encore des gens qui vollent le boulot des autres !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Mme Trooper, c'est la nurse qui change les poches ?



Oui, mais non


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> Ce que vous êtes bêtes. Rigolos mais bêtes.




LAMAR AU DIABLE


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dommage pour toi, aCLR, tu l'as dans le désorde : si tu avais été *nancéien* ca aurait pu le faire
> Ca s'ra pour une prochaine fois



Tu ne vas pas le croire, mais quand je suis allé à la gare pour demander les trains circulant pour Annecy, le guichetier a regardé les horaires disponible pour Nancy ?! J'ai bien failli me retrouver par chez toi...
J'adore voyager les jours de grève perturbations liées à des revendications sociales. Ou comment transformer un voyage de 7 heures en 12...  Et je découvre ubuntu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2010)

C'est qui cet enfionné mondain ?... :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2010)

La réponse est dans la question


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est qui cet enfionné mondain ?... :sleep:





Fab'Fab a dit:


> La réponse est dans la question



Mais que fait la modération !!!




Sinon, ça va les Chapi Chapo ?


:sleep:

Tiens au fait, je suis en plein travaux. 
Je refais ma cave, j'aurais besoin d'un arioul pour faire la brouette, le tout filmé en 3 D...

:rateau:


----------



## Gronounours (6 Mai 2010)

Et béh, t'en a fallu du temps pour la mûrir ta blague&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## mistik (6 Mai 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Tiens, bonne idée, donc pour t'aider éventuelement dans tes recherches... :
> 
> Différents personnages publics sont nés, morts ou ont vécu à Granville :
> Thomas de Scales (v. 1400-1460), chevalier de la Jarretière fonda la citadelle ;
> ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Mai 2010)

mistik a dit:


>



c'est vrai que je suis (très) drôle... 

et je le prouve :



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourtant vers Granville on dit que Lamar est haute. :rateau:



 Oui, mais sur la Canebiere,  Lamar says Yes !


----------



## Gronounours (6 Mai 2010)

Quel talent !


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2010)

mais Lamar tenant ça va fermer


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2010)

dehors a dit:


> Mais que fait la modération !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ptain qu'il est drôle.
Allez cherche encore 15 jours tu dois pouvoir faire encore plus abouti dans l'humour.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Quel talent !



ouai, t'as vu ! 

Humour international en plus... c'est pas donné à tout le monde...


----------



## Gronounours (6 Mai 2010)

Ben ouais, Dehors n'arrive même pas à de l'humour de quartier


----------



## tirhum (6 Mai 2010)

Foutez-le dehors !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Foutez-le dehors !...



Ah ouais, quand même...


----------



## gKatarn (6 Mai 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui, mais sur la Canebiere,  Lamar says Yes !



Total respect


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et béh, t'en a fallu du temps pour la mûrir ta blague :sleep:



Disons, que l'on ne refait pas sa maison tous les jours...


----------



## boodou (7 Mai 2010)

dehors a dit:


> Marrant comme les gens qui sont à cours d'arguments sont subitement vulgaires...
> 
> :sleep:




C'est dans quelle école les cours d'arguments ? 
Si ça existe je veux bien m'inscrire à la prochaine session.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

boodou a dit:


> C'est dans quelle école les cours d'arguments ?
> Si ça existe je veux bien m'inscrire à la prochaine session.





Je laisse la faute...


----------



## Grug (8 Mai 2010)

Dehors, tu as un joli pseudo&#8230;

Euh sinon il avait encore un intérêt ce fil ?


----------

